# Please Help!



## MichelleTeresa (Jun 12, 2012)

2600 physicians, thyroid patients and other supporters have united to demand better thyroid care. Will you stand with them?

http://www.change.org/petitions/endo...better-care?=1

Please sign this petition asking doctors to be educated in the diagnosis, assessment and treatments of thyroid disorders and maintain that knowledge through continued education. It also emphasizes listening to the patient experience for future collaboration.

Please share this with every thyroid patient you know, so we can advocate for ourselves and change tomorrow. Join us on FB for updated and further information: www.facebook.com/thyroidpetition


----------

